# Vorsicht Falle: "Abbuchung von Ihrem Bankkonto"



## technofreak (23 Juni 2008)

Warnung der Dresdner Bank
https://www.dresdner-privat.de/index.html?con=/fb/all/sicherheit/sicherheit_aktuell.html


> Aktuell werden über ungezielte Mailings ( aka Spam )  mit dem Betreff "Abbuchung von Ihrem Bankkonto" auch Kunden der Dresdner Bank angeschrieben. Neben dem reinen Mail-Text, der sinngemäß über einen angeblichen "Abbuchungsauftrag" informiert, wird der Empfänger dazu aufgefordert, über einen Link die dazugehörige "Bankquittung" aufzurufen.
> 
> Der Link wird dazu benutzt, das Opfer auf eine präparierte Webseite zu locken bzw. ihn zur Ausführung einer präparierten Datei zu verleiten, um seinen PC mit einem Trojanischen Pferd zu infizieren. Im Nachgang werden ggf. die Zugangsdaten des Kunden entwendet und diese Zugangsdaten missbräuchlich verwendet. Wir empfehlen dringend, die Mail ungelesen zu löschen und auf keinen Fall dem enthaltenen Link zu folgen.


----------



## Devilfrank (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht Falle: "Abbuchung von Ihrem Bankkonto"*

Aktuell hängt der Trojaner gerne auch als "Rechnungskopie" an der Mail an.



> Sehr geehrter Kunde, sehr geehrte Kundin!
> Ihr Abbuchungsauftrag Nr. 798494923878 wurde erfullt.
> Ein Betrag von 6617.00 EURO wurde abgebucht und wird in Ihrem Bankauszug als "Paypalabbuchung " angezeigt.
> Sie finden die Details zu der Rechnung im Anhang
> ...


----------



## blowfish (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht Falle: "Abbuchung von Ihrem Bankkonto"*

Das sind wohl zwei verschiedene Sachen. Die Mail, die @technofreak hier meint scheint neueren Datums zu sein und dann mit einem Link versehen. 
Die Mail von @Devilfrank ist wohl am 01.06.08 in den Umlauf gegangen und hatte einen Anhang mit einem Trojaner.


----------

